# Anyone Going for BS Virology & Immunology in NUST?



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

AoA Khawateen O Hazrat,
I just wanted to know if there is someone on this forum who is going for BS Virology & Immunology in NUST? Well, I am. Let me know if someone else too is going.


----------



## Maliha. (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi WajeehBJ ive read a few of your posts and i found them extremely helpful because im myself interested in applying at Nust for Applied Biosciences but i'm very confused about few things in the applying department. Since i see you've already gotten into the program it would be very kind of you if you can take some time out and help me with my querries, please?


----------

